# Suche guten 80mm Lüfter



## ali-992 (20. Mai 2012)

*Suche guten 80mm Lüfter*

Wie schon oben gesagt suche ich einen 80mm Lüfter, der einen Kompromiss aus Lautstärke und Leistung darstellt. Er muss einen 3-Pin Anschluss und ein gesleevtes Kabel haben.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche guten 80mm Lüfter*

nimm den entsprechenden von bequiet 

ATELCO Computer - Produktdetails be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 80mm Low-Speed

wäre der leiseste. 

ansosnten die mittlere, schnelle oder USC version, je nachdem wie viel kühlleistung du brauchst


----------



## ich111 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche guten 80mm Lüfter*

Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-S3HS, 120x120x25mm, 1800rpm, 124m³/h, 27dB(A) | Geizhals Deutschland oder be quiet! Silent Wings 2 80mm (BL060) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche guten 80mm Lüfter*

Ich kann auch den Noiseblocker Multiframe empfehlen. Die großen mit 120 bau ich dieses WE 3x in mein hoffentlich bis dahin angekommene neues Lian Li. Das sind einfach die Besten!


----------



## Wired (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche guten 80mm Lüfter*

Lest ihr eigentlich auch den Post vom TE vorm posten? 
Er sucht einen *80mm* Lüfter... und den 80er von bequiet empfehl ich dir auch vor allem weil be quiet gute (leise) Modelle herstellt.


----------



## ali-992 (22. Mai 2012)

Wired schrieb:
			
		

> Lest ihr eigentlich auch den Post vom TE vorm posten?
> Er sucht einen 80mm Lüfter... und den 80er von bequiet empfehl ich dir auch vor allem weil be quiet gute (leise) Modelle herstellt.



Danke das das mal jemand bemerkt.
Ok, es wird einer von Bequiet. Muss noch kucken welches Modell genau.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche guten 80mm Lüfter*

Wie wäre es mit einem der beiden Nanoxia


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche guten 80mm Lüfter*



Wired schrieb:


> Lest ihr eigentlich auch den Post vom TE vorm posten?
> Er sucht einen *80mm* Lüfter... und den 80er von bequiet empfehl ich dir auch vor allem weil be quiet gute (leise) Modelle herstellt.


 
Wer hat denn was anderes geschrieben? Ach so im Beitrag von ich111 ist ein 120er verlinkt. Warum sprichst du ihn im Plural an? Sozusagen im plural majestatis?

Aber seis drum die Noiseblocker Multiframe sind unabhängig der Größe die Besten. Top Lager, top Verarbeitung und über die Entkopplung müssen wir nicht reden, die ist ein absolutes Alleinstellungsmerkmal!
http://geizhals.de/?cat=coolfan&xf=1034_Noiseblocker%7E355_80#xf_top


----------



## ali-992 (22. Mai 2012)

Du hast auch was anderes geschrieben.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche guten 80mm Lüfter*

Nö, wo denn? Ich habe nur meinen Favoriten genannt und dann in einem neuen Satz, dass *ich* davon die 120er verbaue. Das hat ja mit den 80ern für dich nix zu tun. Wichtig ist die Baureihe Multiframe die ich hier empfehle - so sehr sogar, das die in meinem eigenen Gehäuse in größeren Mengen verbaut wird.


----------



## ali-992 (22. Mai 2012)

Achso dann hab ich das falsch verstanden. Ok ich glaub es wird jetzt doch ein Multiframe.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Mai 2012)

Kein Problem


----------

